
Cox slows Internet speeds in entire neighborhoods to punish any heavy users - caution
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/cox-slows-internet-speeds-in-entire-neighborhoods-to-punish-any-heavy-users/
======
bediger4000
Why (administratively)slow an entire neighborhood for one heavy user? This
can't possibly have the effect that a mass punishment usually has, which is to
get the bulk of those being punished to enforce the rules on themselves and
their peers, because Cox isn't apparently notifying Mike's neighbors of the
issue. The neighbors will just wonder WTF is going on with their internet.

This just seems extraordinarily stupid, a real foot-cannon for Cox.

~~~
chooseaname
> Why (administratively)slow an entire neighborhood for one heavy user?

Because somebody with power, within Cox, _can_ do it.

It _has_ to be that simple.

------
wildrhythms
>Cox defended the temporary 10Mbps upload speed for its gigabit-download plan,
saying that "10Mbps is plenty of speed for the vast majority of customers to
continue their regular activity and have a positive experience."

Great quote. I know another great quote:

>640K ought to be enough for anybody.

~~~
thephyber
It's also worth pointing out that a "customer" in the ISP industry is a
household, not a single person, so it's a bad idea to have a single hard
throughput limit indifferent to the number of people using it.

------
jml7c5
This article seems misleading. It's conflating two independent events:

-Cox is terminating accounts of individuals using excessive bandwidth.

-Cox is limiting upload speed in certain neighborhoods.

I don't see anything to suggest the termination warning that Mike received has
anything to do with the later neighborhood-wide upload limits. In fact, Cox
specifically states they have nothing to do with each other:

>Cox provided a little more detail after this story published, saying that the
neighborhood-wide slowdowns and disconnection threats sent to individual
customers "are two separate initiatives that could cross over in some cases."

------
ecpottinger
Oh dear, even with it's limits StarLink will steal away high demand customers
if they continue this.

------
dxxvi
To people who protest for Black Lives Matter: could you protest for people
like Mike at the same time as well?

